# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Home-made Wuchan VOIP firmware

## Ifaistos

Ξεκινάω ένα νεο thread με firmware που γίνονται compile από εμένα για το γνωστό γουτσανόφωνο  ::  

Έχουμε και λέμε

Νέα firmware για H323,SIP,MGCP και IAX2  ::  τα οποία χρησιμοποιούν το standard (Δηλ δεν υπάρχει κάποια αλλαγή από εμένα.) 1.39.016 api. 

Εντός των ημερών θα ακολουθήσουν και custom εκδόσεις

----------


## Ifaistos

Μια πρώτη προσπάθεια για να μάθει ο κινέζος Ελληνικά  ::  

Είναι μόνο για Η323, και έχουν αλλάξει μόνο τα μνήματα του lcd
(Ακολουθούν σύντομα και τα voice prompts  ::  )
Καθώς το lcd δεν υποστηρίζει προς το παρόν ελληνικούς χαρακτηρές η "μετάφραση" έγινε στα "φραγκο-βλαχικα"

Ακολουθούν το original αγγλικό κείμενο και η μετάφραση ώστε αν κάποιος έχει καμιά παρατήρηση/βελτίωση κλπ

Υπόψιν ότι το κείμενο (τις περισσότερες φορές) ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΫΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ 16 χαρακτήρες.


Αγγλικο



```
CCHAR g_cWeekDay[DAYS_PER_WEEK][4] = {"SUN", "MON", "TUE", "WED", "THU", "FRI", "SAT"};
CCHAR g_cMonth[MONTHS_PER_YEAR][4] = {"JAN", "FEB", "MAR", "APR", "MAY", "JUN", "JUL", "AUG", "SEP", "OCT", "NOV", "DEC"};

CCHAR g_cPasswordPrompt[] = "Password:";
CCHAR g_cSettings[] = "settings";

CCHAR g_cEnableLabel[] = "1[enable]";
CCHAR g_cDisableLabel[] = "0[disable]";
CCHAR g_cInvalidLabel[] = "Invalid";
CCHAR g_cSuperLabel[] = "Need super password";

CCHAR g_cReady[] = "Ready For Calls";
CCHAR g_cLocalIP[] = "Local IP";
CCHAR g_cSubnetMask[] = "Subnet Mask";
CCHAR g_cRouterIP[] = "Router IP";
CCHAR g_cServiceIP[] = "Service IP";
CCHAR g_cPhoneNumber[] = "Phone Number";
CCHAR g_cMissedCalls[] = "Missed Calls:";
CCHAR g_cAnsweredCalls[] = "Answered Calls:";
CCHAR g_cDialedCalls[] = "Dialed Calls:";
CCHAR g_cEmpty[] = "Empty";
CCHAR g_cMemory[] = "Memory";
CCHAR g_cSpeedDial[] = "Speed Dial:";
CCHAR g_cVolPlus[] = "Vol+";
CCHAR g_cVolMinus[] = "Vol-";
CCHAR g_cRedial[] = "Redial";
CCHAR g_cCall[] = "Call";
CCHAR g_cCalling[] = "Calling ...";
CCHAR g_cRinging[] = "Ringing ...";
CCHAR g_cAnswering[] = "Answering ...";
CCHAR g_cConnected[] = "Connected";
CCHAR g_cBlank[] = " ";
CCHAR g_cFailed[] = "Failed";
CCHAR g_cHandsetUp[] = "Handset Up";
CCHAR g_cHandsetDown[] = "Handset Down";
CCHAR g_cNetwork[] = "Network";
CCHAR g_cDhcp[] = "DHCP";
CCHAR g_cPpppoe[] = "PPPoE";
CCHAR g_cLogon[] = "Log On";
CCHAR g_cUpdating[] = "Updating ...";
CCHAR g_cPleaseWait[] = "Please Wait";
CCHAR g_cTestMode[] = "Test Mode ...";
CCHAR g_cStart[] = "Start";
CCHAR g_cStop[] = "Stop";
CCHAR g_cRestart[] = "Restart";
CCHAR g_cPercentStart[] = "0%";
CCHAR g_cTimeStart[] = "00:00:00";
CCHAR g_cConnecting[] = "Connecting...";
CCHAR g_cPpp[] = "PPP";
CCHAR g_cPeerHangup[] = "Peer Hangup";
CCHAR g_cPeerBusy[] = "Peer Busy";
CCHAR g_cCallHold[] = "Call Hold";
CCHAR g_cPleaseDial[] = "Please Dial ...";
CCHAR g_cNoAnswer[] = "No Answer";
CCHAR g_cPeerReject[] = "Peer Reject";
CCHAR g_cLocalHangup[] = "Last Call:";
CCHAR g_cWaitLogon[] = "Wait Logon ...";
CCHAR g_cNetworkError[] = "Network Error";
CCHAR g_cServiceClearCall[] = "Server Clear Call";
CCHAR g_cPleaseHangup[] = "Please Hangup";
CCHAR g_cCallForward[] = "Call Forward";			// IDH_CALL_FORWARD
CCHAR g_cInvalidNumber[] = "Invalid Number";
CCHAR g_cUnknownNumber[] = "Unknown Number";
CCHAR g_cDuplicateNumber[] = "Duplicate Number";
CCHAR g_cCallRestricted[] = "Call Restricted";
CCHAR g_cRecharge[] = "Please Recharge";
CCHAR g_cAccountExpired[] = "Account Expired";
CCHAR g_cInvalidPassword[] = "Invalid Password";
CCHAR g_cBlockedNumber[] = "Blocked Number";
CCHAR g_cDuplicatedIP[] = "IP Conflict!";
CCHAR g_cCallWaiting[] = "Call Waiting";
```

Ελληνικά


```
CCHAR g_cWeekDay[DAYS_PER_WEEK][4] = {"KYP", "DEY", "TPI", "TET", "PEM", "PAR", "SAB"};
CCHAR g_cMonth[MONTHS_PER_YEAR][4] = {"IAN", "FEB", "MAR", "APR", "MAI", "ION", "IOL", "AYG", "SEP", "OKT", "NOV", "DEK"};

CCHAR g_cPasswordPrompt[] = "Kodikos:";
CCHAR g_cSettings[] = "ri8miseis";

CCHAR g_cEnableLabel[] = "1[Energopihsi]";
CCHAR g_cDisableLabel[] = "0[Apenergopihsi]";
CCHAR g_cInvalidLabel[] = "La8os";
CCHAR g_cSuperLabel[] = "Xreiazete super password";

CCHAR g_cReady[] = "Etoimo gia klisi";
CCHAR g_cLocalIP[] = "Topiki IP";
CCHAR g_cSubnetMask[] = "Subnet Mask";
CCHAR g_cRouterIP[] = "IP Diakomisti";
CCHAR g_cServiceIP[] = "IP Ypiresias";
CCHAR g_cPhoneNumber[] = "Tilef Ari8mos";
CCHAR g_cMissedCalls[] = "Anapantites Kliseis:";
CCHAR g_cAnsweredCalls[] = "Lif8ises Kliseis:";
CCHAR g_cDialedCalls[] = "Kliseis:";
CCHAR g_cEmpty[] = "Adeio";
CCHAR g_cMemory[] = "Mnimi";
CCHAR g_cSpeedDial[] = "Taxia Klisi:";
CCHAR g_cVolPlus[] = "Entasi+";
CCHAR g_cVolMinus[] = "Entasi-";
CCHAR g_cRedial[] = "Epanaklisi";
CCHAR g_cCall[] = "Klisi";
CCHAR g_cCalling[] = "Klisi ...";
CCHAR g_cRinging[] = "Xtipa ...";
CCHAR g_cAnswering[] = "Apantisi ...";
CCHAR g_cConnected[] = "Sindesi";
CCHAR g_cBlank[] = " ";
CCHAR g_cFailed[] = "Apotixia";
CCHAR g_cHandsetUp[] = "Akoustiko Pano";
CCHAR g_cHandsetDown[] = "Akoustiko Kato";
CCHAR g_cNetwork[] = "Diktio";
CCHAR g_cDhcp[] = "DHCP";
CCHAR g_cPpppoe[] = "PPPoE";
CCHAR g_cLogon[] = "Sindesi";
CCHAR g_cUpdating[] = "Enimerosi ...";
CCHAR g_cPleaseWait[] = "Perimenete";
CCHAR g_cTestMode[] = "Test Mode ...";
CCHAR g_cStart[] = "Enar3i";
CCHAR g_cStop[] = "Termatismos";
CCHAR g_cRestart[] = "Epanekinisi";
CCHAR g_cPercentStart[] = "0%";
CCHAR g_cTimeStart[] = "00:00:00";
CCHAR g_cConnecting[] = "Sindesi...";
CCHAR g_cPpp[] = "PPP";
CCHAR g_cPeerHangup[] = "Peer Hangup";
CCHAR g_cPeerBusy[] = "Peer Busy";
CCHAR g_cCallHold[] = "Kratisi Klisis";
CCHAR g_cPleaseDial[] = "Kaleste ...";
CCHAR g_cNoAnswer[] = "Kamia apantisi";
CCHAR g_cPeerReject[] = "Peer Reject";
CCHAR g_cLocalHangup[] = "Teleytaia klisi:";
CCHAR g_cWaitLogon[] = "Anamoni ...";
CCHAR g_cNetworkError[] = "La8os Diktiou";
CCHAR g_cServiceClearCall[] = "Server Clear Call";
CCHAR g_cPleaseHangup[] = "Parakalo Kleiste";
CCHAR g_cCallForward[] = "Proo8isi Klisis";			// IDH_CALL_FORWARD
CCHAR g_cInvalidNumber[] = "La8os Ari8mos";
CCHAR g_cUnknownNumber[] = "Agnostos Ari8mos";
CCHAR g_cDuplicateNumber[] = "Epan/menos Ari8mos";
CCHAR g_cCallRestricted[] = "Periorismeni Klisi";
CCHAR g_cRecharge[] = "Please Recharge";
CCHAR g_cAccountExpired[] = "Log/mos Eli3e!";
CCHAR g_cInvalidPassword[] = "La8os Kodikos";
CCHAR g_cBlockedNumber[] = "Fragi Ari8mou";
CCHAR g_cDuplicatedIP[] = "IP Conflict!";
CCHAR g_cCallWaiting[] = "Anamoni Klisis";
```

----------


## ekklisis

Χωρίς να θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω, γιατί καταλαβαίνω ότι κουράστηκες, φαντάζομαι πως ο Κινέζος θα καταλάβει περισσότερα απ' ότι ένας Έλληνας!  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

1.39.017 firmwares

----------


## Ifaistos

PalmTool 1.39

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ : Να χρησιμοποιήται το νεώτερο Palmtool για να κάνετε update τα firmware =>1.39.
Οι παλιές εκδόσεις μπορεί να δημιουργήσουν πρόβλημα

----------


## Ifaistos

Good News !

Παίζει με ΑΤΑ  ::   ::   ::   ::  

bad-news 
Μάλλον έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με netmeeting (εισερχώμενες κλίσεις)  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Νέα έκδοση 1.39.018

Έχει προστεθεί και gsm codec

*Προσοχή να γίνει update με palmtool 1.39*

----------


## Ifaistos

Όλα τα firmware και το palmtool βρίσκονται πλέον και στον web-server του κόμβου

http://www.ifaistos.awmn/voip/wuchuan/

----------


## Ifaistos

Εκδοση 1.39.022 

Release Notes




> We still have some problem with the new g.167 acoustical
> echo cancellation algorithm running on pa1688. And this 1.39.022 has obvious voice quality problem. We provide this api only for customer to test protocols and merge software changes. If you need to make production, please make sure to use of 1.38 final version, which is 1.38.009.
> 
> To satisfy with many customers requirement, Register TTL
> and NAT TTL have been changed from 8 bit value to 16 bit
> value in this version. Please reset those values after
> upgrade, as it is related with option position changes.



Όλα τα firmware και το palmtool βρίσκονται πλέον και στον web-server του κόμβου 

http://www.ifaistos.awmn/voip/wuchuan/

Επίσης για όσους δεν το είδαν υπάρχουν και οδηγίες για το setup ώστε να παίξει με ΑΤΑ
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9583

----------


## Ifaistos

'Εκδοση 1.39.024




> Release notes
> 
> This is a steady test version, the voice quality is ok now, and the echo cancellation for ip phone handset and 1-port fxs gateway is also ok (handfree is still not available). We also made some UI changes, added different audio codec priority selection option and added payload type option for rfc2833 for those systems do not make use of the default 101 value.
> 
> Please also check startup sequence change below:
> 
> In our version 1.38 version and before, we log on server first, and after log on, we find time on internet based on sntp protocol, the random seed is first generated by mac address, and after time received, it is re-generated by mac and time together. This has problem for some systems which require random number in first register message (before time get). In our recent 1.39 changes, we re-arranged the booting method as following:
> 
> 1. static ip or dhcp, pppoe, ppp connecting, until get ip
> ...


Η προηγούμενη έκδοση 1.39.022 ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕ με το ΑΤΑ186
Αυτή ακόμα δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει, αλλά λογικά θα πρέπει να είναι σε καλύτερη κατάσταση  ::  
Εάν και με αυτή έχετε προβλήματα, χρησιμοποιήστε την 1.39.018 που φένεται να είναι η πιο σταθερή.

Για Timeserver μπορείται να δηλώσετε 10.18.213.66

Για όσους μπαίνουν από το awmn, υπάρχουν τα αρχεία και στον server μου.

----------


## andreas

Το εχει δοκιμασε κανεις με το netmeeting??? Ο αποδεκτης της κλησης δεν ακουγεται  :: 

Αμα αυτο το τοπικ πρεπει να μεινει μονο για firmware μεταφερτε με!!

----------


## Ifaistos

Δοκίμασε το .018 είναι μάλλον το καλύτερο και αν θυμάμε καλά παίζει και με το netmeeting.

Πάντως το .024 έχω την αμυδρή υποψία ότι θέλει και το νέο PalmTool (.024 και αυτό) για να ρυθμιστεί σωστά, μια αν μπείτε με http στο τηλέφωνο θα δείτε ότι έχει αλλάξει ο τρόπος επιλογής των codecs από auto, σε manual

----------


## andreas

To δικο μου palmtool λεει πανω 1.39  ::  

Το codec το εβαλα χειροκινητα γιαυτο μαλλον υαπρχει και το προβλημα...

----------


## Ifaistos

¨ολες οι εκδόσεις είναι 1.39 (major version) και τα .0ΧΧ είναι τα revisions
Μαζί με κάθε νέο revision firmware υπάρχει και αντίστοιχο palm-tool, το οποίο μέχρι τώρα δεν το έκανα compile....
Άλλα μάλλον χρειάζεται...  ::

----------


## andreas

Αυτο που θα ρωτησω ειναι μαλλον χαζο αλλα το revision που το βλεπω??? 
Κατεβασα 3 palmtools kai sτα properties η εκδοση ειναι παντα 1.3..0 (κατεβασα 3 φορες το ιδιο ή δειχνει λαθος εκδοση εκει?)

----------


## Ifaistos

Δεν το βλέπεις....  ::   ::  και δεν υπάρχουν αυτές οι εκδόσεις πουθένα αλλού, μια και είναι development snap-shots.
Υπομονή το Σ/Κ θα το κάνω compile  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Και για όσους παρακολουθούν αυτό το thread αλλά δεν το έχουν πάρει χαμπάρι  ::  υπάρχει ομαδική σε εξέλιξη για "κινεζόφωνα"  ::   ::   ::  

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9752

----------


## Ifaistos

Firmware 1.39.025

Relase notes




> This is our last version before 1.39 final release. Please test and merge as soon as possible.


Υπάρχει και στον server για όσους είναι από wireless

----------


## Ifaistos

Φρέσκο PalmTool 1.39.025  ::  

Μπορείται να το πάρετε και από εδώ
http://www.ifaistos.awmn/voip/wuchuan/p ... /1.39.025/

----------


## Ifaistos

Firmware 1.39.027 (final)
Palm Tools 1.39.027 (final)


Changes and Fixes:




> 1. Restored gsm 6.10 support, and changed audiotype settings largely, user can select audio codec priority now, please check user's guide for more details 
> 2. Register TTL and NAT TTL have been changed from 8 bit value to 16 bit value, max 65535 seconds now. 
> 3. Added payload type option for rfc2833 for those systems do not make use of the default 101 value. 
> 4. Added support for large ICMP ping packet reply. 
> 5. Added MediaRing special authorization in SIP 
> 6. Added automatical http upgrade and settings update for Net2phone 
> *7. Fixed h323 call-with-normal-auto-codec bug in 1.38, actually no "auto" codec option now.*      
> 8. Added "default" command in page0 telnet to restore factory default for 1-port FXS gateway. 
> 9. Fixed duplicated random number problem by getting sntp time before log on. 
> ...



Για να το εγκαταστήσετε χρησιμοποιήστε το PalmTool 1.39.027
Μετά την εγκατάσταση μπείτε στο setup του τηλεφώνου με webbrowswer και ορίστε την σειρά των codec που θα χρησιμοποιεί
Βάλτε τα εξής
codec 1 -> g711u
codec 2 -> g711a
codec 3 -> g723.1
codec 4 -> g729
codec 5 -> gsm

Όλα τα αρχεία υπάρχουν τόσο στον web όσο και στον ftp server του κόμβου

http://www.ifaistos.awmn/voip/wuchuan/
ftp.ifaistos.awmn login anonymous

----------


## andreas

καθε μερα καινουργιο βγαινει????  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Δεν βγαίνει για....όλους  ::  
Είναι μια ευγενική χορηγία του Ifaistos teleshoping 0800-900-ftou kai bgaino  ::   ::   ::  
Επειδή είμαι στη developers list παίρνω ότι αλλαγές γίνονται σχεδόν αμέσως. 
Οι stable release είναι λίγες (π.χ η προηγούμενη ήταν η 1.38.016 αν θυμάμε καλά)

----------


## Ifaistos

Λοιπόν έχουμε καταρχίν το γνωστό 1.39.029 που έχει κάποιο patch για το gsm codec.

----------


## Ifaistos

Και εδώ μια test-version για την "γενική" έκδοση του PA1688
Δοκιμάστε την με προσοχή και μου λέτε αν δείτε κάποια διαφορά

----------


## andreas

Με το "pinghe_h323_us_139027" μπορω να μιλησω με το dialer μονο αν καλεσω εγω - αλλιως δεν περνα ηχος (εχω επιλεξει τους codes με την σειρα που τους δινεις)

Τωρα περναω το καινουργιο firmware  :: 
Δοκιμαζουμε κατι συγκεκριμενο???

----------


## netsailor

> Με το "pinghe_h323_us_139027" μπορω να μιλησω με το dialer μονο αν καλεσω εγω - αλλιως δεν περνα ηχος (εχω επιλεξει τους codes με την σειρα που τους δινεις)


Παρόμοιο πρόβλημα έχω και εγώ: αν με καλέσουν από ΑΤΑ 186 με ακούνε αλλά εγώ δεν ακούω τίποτα. Αν καλέσω εγώ δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## andreas

ομοιως και με το pinghe_h323_us_139029

----------


## andreas

Εβαλα και την pa168fs_h323_us_139029 , τα ιδια....

Αλλα ειπα να δοκιμασω με το debug=disable και τωρα δεν μπουταρει  :: 

καμια ιδεα??



```
Με πατημένο το * ανοίγετε τον διακόπτη. Στην οθόνη του "νεκρού" ip phone εμφανίζεται το *
Στη συνέχεια πατάτε δύο φορές το * Στην οθόνη εμφανίζονται δύο ακόμη *
Το τηλέφωνο έχει πάρει πλέον την 192.168.1.100 σαν ip.
Μέσω του PalmTool μπορείτε στη συνέχεια να το ξανα-flashάρετε.
Οτι settings, ip's κλπ. είχατε βάλει πριν το ατυχές flashάρισμα, επανέρχονται!
```

----------


## Ifaistos

Κάνε αυτό με τα * και φρόντισε το pc σου να έχει ip 192.168.1.x 
Μπες με το palmtool άλλαξε το debug (σε ότι είχες πριν) σώστο και κάνε reboot το τηλέφωνο
Με το reboot θα πάρει την παλιά ip και θα μπορείς να το βλέπεις και απο palmtool

----------


## andreas

To palmtool-1.39.029 δεν μπορει να διαβασει το phonebook απο το pinghe_h323_us_139029

----------


## andreas

Επισης, στο λιγο που προλαβα να δοκιμασω αν χαμηλωσεις την φωνη στο "pa168fs_h323_us_139029" δεν ξανανεβαινει μετα πατωντας τα πληκτρα του τηλεφωνου!

----------


## Ifaistos

Για δοκιμάστε λίγο αυτό (Είμαι στο γραφειο και δεν έχω δυνατοτητα δοκιμών)
Άλλαξα την lib του h323 με τις ver 1.39.018 που δούλευε κανονικά με το ΑΤΑ

----------


## andreas

Με αυτo το firmware δεν συνδεεται στο gk  :: 
Με το παλιο pinghe_h323_us_139029 μπαινει κανονικα

----------


## Ifaistos

Μάλλον κάτι κάνεις λάθος.  ::  
Το έβαλα στο τηλ και και συνδέεται κανονικά στον gk, καλεί, αλλά δεν έχω δοκιμάσει αν οι εισερχόμενες δουλευουν κανονικά.

----------


## andreas

Χρησιμοποιησα το palmtool-1.39.029 - σωστα??

----------


## Ifaistos

¨Ενα μύνημα με αρκετά ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα





> Yes, a lot of people are testing pa1688 based device with asterisk system and the response are all positive, and the voice message indication on asterisk system works too with 1.39, you can try that.
> I have a few more words about palmtool:
> 1. use http or telnet to config a pa1688 based device as possible
> 
> 2. use http, ftp or tftp to upgrade a pa1688 based device as possible
> 
> 3. in "safe recovery" mode, palmtool is the only tool you can work with
> *4. palmtool has "version" problem, you can upgrade different version of binary file using palmtool, but you can not use palmtool to change settings of a pa1688 based device if the version does not match. For example, your current palmtool version maybe is 1.34, you can use 1.34 palmtool to upgrade your max201 to 1.36 or 1.39, but you can not use 1.34 palmtool to change the settings of your 1.36 or 1.39 ip phone, you must have 1.39 version palmtool to change the settings of your 1.39 version ip phone.*
> 
> 5. palmtool can not be used if the pa1688 device's "debug" option is set to "0[disable]". Because only developer need to set the option away from disable, you can understand that palmtool is planned for developers only and now it is too widely used than we expected before. If debug is not "disable", pa1688 device will output debug message in broadcast udp ethernet packet, and cause a lot of unnecessary traffic on your LAN.


(Σημ καλύτερα να μην το βγάλετε γιατί αν κάνετε καμιά "στραβοτιμονιά" με το τηλέφωνο μόνο το palmtool θα σας σώσει)

----------


## Ifaistos

Firmware και palmtool 1.40.003

Από αυτή την έκδοση τα firware και το palmtool δεν θα γίνονται upload στο forum για να μην φορτώνουμε άδικα το δίσκο (και για να αποφύγω να τα ανεβάζω ιντερνετικά 2 φορές μια και τα αναβάζω και στην σελίδα μου.)  ::   ::  
Θα υπάρχουν στο internet στην δνση
http://www.stelioscellar.com/SteliosBox ... index.html
και στο awmn
http://www.ifaistos.awmn/voip/wuchuan

----------


## Ifaistos

Firmware και palmtool 1.40.006
Στις γνωστές πλέον δνσεις  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Firmware 1.40.014 (1.40 final)

Θα υπάρχουν στο internet στην δνση 
http://www.stelioscellar.com/SteliosBox ... index.html 
και στο awmn 
http://www.ifaistos.awmn/voip/wuchuan





> PA1688 VOIP 1.40 API release note:
> 
> IAX2 support added in this version, source code is in Palmh323\p_iax2, please help us to debug and make improvement.
> You can use service from iax2.fwdnet.net to test it. You can call 613 for echo test. For a incoming call test, go to http://www.freeworlddialup.com, choose menu->advanced->iax, use the "call me" link, input your account and pin, the system will call you in a minute. Some parameters explanation:
> always select use service
> service addr: the IAX2 server address (iax2.fwdnet.net)
> service id: empty
> register TTL: same as other protocols, suggest 60 (seconds)
> NAT TTL: not used at present
> ...

----------


## paravoid

> Firmware 1.40.014 (1.40 final)


Αν θες να κάνεις σοβαρή δουλειά, γράψε στο voip-info ότι υπάρχουν τηλέφωνα που παίζουν IAX2. Εκεί να δεις τι θα γίνει  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Υπάρχει ήδη

http://www.voip-info.org/wiki-PA168

----------


## Ifaistos

Firmware 1.41.007




> PA1688 VOIP 1.41 API release note: 
> 
> 1. Fixed calendar display bug after into year 2005.
> 2. Fixed a Q931 decode bug
> 3. Added different ftp auto-upgrade type to support customized settings upgrade for service providers.
> 4. Added NAT TTL support for MGCP auto re-register
> 5. Added H323 "empty cap set" call transfer method
> 6. Fixed a TCP bug to reduce ethernet attack risks
> 7. Fixed an length overflow bug in H323 ras inforeqresp message 
> ...

----------


## Ifaistos

1.42.007 (stable)

Στις γνωστές δνσείς  ::

----------


## vegos

> 1.42.007 (stable)
> 
> Στις γνωστές δνσείς



Δεν το βάζεις και στο σωστό folder; Δεν το βρίσκω (ενσύρματα τουλάχιστον).. Μόνο το palmtool έχεις μέσα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Στο σωστό είναι...  ::  
http://www.ifaistos.awmn/voip/wuchuan/f ... -1.42.007/

----------


## vegos

> Στο σωστό είναι...  
> http://www.ifaistos.awmn/voip/wuchuan/f ... -1.42.007/


Από internet δε μου ανοίγει, wireless ανοίγει μια χαρά  :: 

Τεσπα.. Λοιπόν, ένα bug που έχουν τα firmwares από το .39 ή .37 και πέρα, δε θυμάμαι, είναι ότι πρέπει ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ να παίζεις με gk..

Ακόμα κι όταν του πεις ότι δεν θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις gatekeeper (ξετσεκάρεις το πεδίο service), αυτό γράφει "Wait to logon". Δεν μας πολυαπασχολεί τι εμφανίζει, αλλά έτσι, δεν σε αφήνει να καλέσεις κάποιον με IP (οπότε, δεν μπορείς να καλέσεις κάποιον καθόλου)...

Για προώθησε το  ::   ::   ::   ::  χεχε

----------


## Painter

Πράγματι, απο internet τα firmwares δεν ανοίγουν. 
Το palmtool είναι ΟΚ.

----------


## Ifaistos

Το έφτιαξα... Τώρα παίζει και από inet
'Ηταν ενα μικρό τυπογραφικό λάθος  ::  

Για το πρόβλημα που λέει ο Αντώνης δοκιμάστε να κάνετε upgrade μέσα από το web interface και όχι με το palmtool.
Ο λόγος είναι ότι το Palmtool έτσι όπως κάνει upgrade πολλές φορές δεν ενημερωνεί τις παραμέτρους σωστά.

----------


## vegos

> Για το πρόβλημα που λέει ο Αντώνης δοκιμάστε να κάνετε upgrade μέσα από το web interface και όχι με το palmtool.
> Ο λόγος είναι ότι το Palmtool έτσι όπως κάνει upgrade πολλές φορές δεν ενημερωνεί τις παραμέτρους σωστά.


Μπα, δεν παίζει ούτε έτσι Στέλιο...

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ενώ ξε-τσεκάρεις για gatekeeper, και του λες ότι δεν θες να χρησιμοποιήσεις καν, αυτό κρατάει ως σωστή τη ρύθμιση που δίνεις, αλλά στην οθόνη παραμένει το Wait for logon.
Όταν λοιπόν είναι σ' αυτή την οθόνη, δεν σε αφήνει να καλέσεις κάποιον άλλον.

Το πρόβλημα έχει δημιουργηθεί μετά την .37 ή .39, δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς πια παίζει σωστά...

Προφανώς και δεν το λαμβάνει υπόψη του το αν τσεκάρεις ή όχι...

----------


## Ifaistos

1.42.009 test-version
Στις γνωστές δνσείς 




> 1.42.009 test version API attached.
> Added different dial/busy/ring/congestion tone for the following country and district, compile example below:
> 
> make pa168t sip au //#define RES_AU // Australia (English) ***
> make pa168t sip be_f //#define RES_BE_F // Belgium (Walloon French) ^^^
> make pa168t sip bg //#define RES_BG // Bulgaria (English) ^^^
> make pa168t sip ca_e //#define RES_CA_E // Canada (English) ^^^
> make pa168t sip ca_f //#define RES_CA_F // Canada (French) ^^^
> make pa168t sip cn //#define RES_CN // China (Mandarin) ***
> ...

----------


## Ifaistos

H 1.42.016 είναι διαθέσιμη

----------


## Ifaistos

Η 1.42.023 είναι διαθέσιμη.

Λόγω κάποιου προβλήματος δεν θα είναι διαθέσιμη αμέσως από το Internet αλλά μόνο μέσω wireless 
http://www.ifaistos.awmn/voip/wuchuan/

Θα γίνει σχετικό post όταν μπει και στο Internet

----------


## Ifaistos

1.43.006




> Michael Giagnocavo ([email protected]) provided IAX2 POKE support and fixed second call coming in problem.
> Full SIP source code is also included starting from 1.43, have fun!


Μια και ο server του κόμβου είναι ακόμα εκτός λειτουργίας τα αρχεία τα βάζω εδώ

----------


## Ifaistos

1.43.017

Προς τα παρον διαθέσιμη μόνο από wireless
Ελπίζω μέσα στο Σ/Κ να την αναιβάσω και στο inet





> 1.43.017 attached.
> 
> Ronan LE MEILLAT ([email protected]) provided French web translation and Giordano Grandis ([email protected]) provided Italian web translation, use compile command like the following to get the web in corresponding language:
> make pa168t sip fr (SIP, French for PA168T ip phone)
> make pa168v iax2 it (IAX2, Italian for PA168V 1-port FXS gateway)
> 
> Ronan LE MEILLAT ([email protected]) provided palmtool debug window enhancement and Visual studio .Net compile patch, the following are from his original email:
> Changelog :
> Bug corrected : scroll bars were only partially displayed
> ...

----------


## Ifaistos

Έχουμε 2 εκδόσεις

Η πρώτη είναι η 1.43 final




> 1.43, we have finally decided the UI. Please help us to do multiple-language web pages support based on this version. Please find the English web page from Palmh323\Palmtool\Http_doc\html_common\us, and translate every .htm file in the dir into any your native language, send back the translated .htm files and we will do the rest. Besides English and Chinese, currently we already have French, Italian and Spanish version. Please notice that this multiple language support will be available for all pa1688 customers and end users, so we will not accept request as "keep my own version and not share with others".
> 
> Full SIP source code is provided as part of API starting from 1.43.
> 
> Changes and Fixes:
> 1. Finalize protocol specified UI for all 7 supported protocols, and all HTTP/Telnet/Menu/Palmtool method
> 2. Fixed 1.42 iLBC select-and-dead-lock problem, now iLBC can work between 2 pa1688 based device. Still have some problem when working with XTEN and Openphone, will continue work it out, at least it will not cause dead-lock again now.
> 3. Complete re-design of automatical upgrade method, now support FTP, TFTP and HTTP, need different firmware compiled for different protocol upgrade, the published binaries are all based on FTP.
> 4. Fixed a bug with H.323 alternate GK support
> ...


και η δεύτερη η 1.44.000




> 1.44.000 attached. Compiled Palmtool.exe package also attached for those who do not have M$VC 6
> Changes and Fixes:
> 1. Fixed 1.43 PA168P and PA168Q 1-port FXS gateway HTTP user interface problem.
> 2. Integrated Carlitos Palmero ([email protected]) work for Spanish web and lcd translation.
> 3. Integrated Gianluca Di Simone ([email protected]) work for Italian IVR.



Θα τις βρείτε στο wireless μόνο

----------


## Ifaistos

1.44.012




> Changes and Fixes:
> 1. Fixed the 1.44.010 palmh323\make.bat error, many people complained it 
> 2. IAX2 call transfer, call waiting and call hold are all ready, please test
> 3. Added DHCP OPCODE_RESERVED support for customization
> 4. MT28F016 program flash update speed 50% faster improved, this "new" flash is used with our new design PA168T ip phone and PA168V 1-port FXS gateway
> 5. Added fast reboot mode after changes settings or upgrade ring, no need to wait 20 seconds after settings change now.
> 6. Fixed a H.323 message decode bug with GSM codec


Έίναι διαθέσιμη από το wireless
http://www.ifaistos.awmn/voip/wuchuan/

----------


## vegos

> 1.44.012
> 
> Eίναι διαθέσιμη από το wireless
> http://www.ifaistos.awmn/voip/wuchuan/


Θα λιώσει η EPROM από τα flashαρίσματα!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ifaistos

1.44 final

"Where there is a beggining there is an end"

Αυτό είναι και το τελευταίο update στο firmware για τα "γουατσανόφωνο" που θα κάνω post.
Οι λόγοι πολλοί αλλά ο βασικότερος ότι πλέον τo project είναι open source και έτσι μπορεί ο καθένας να το κάνει compile, χωρίς nda και άλλες τέτοιες απαιτήσεις...


Και οι σχετικές πληροφορίες από το change-log της έκδοσης




> PA1688 VOIP API 1.44 release new binary files and documents is ready for download from http://www.aredfox.com now. If you can not find the needed firmware for special language, protocol or hardware type, please send email to [email protected] to ask for it.
> 
> Mainly because the newly constructed DSP code for voice quality improvement, it takes us 3 months since 1.43 to get everything clean. Next release (1.45) will not be so long, we are expecting it in early Oct.
> Following our continue open source policy, in 1.44, p_dsp.lib is removed and now DSP code table is provided in source code.
> 
> Changes and Fixes:
> 1. Improved voice quality, reduced internal buffer frame for lower delay
> 2. iLBC codec ready
> 3. Ringback tone now in standard, generated by DSP according to different RES_XX defined
> ...


Τα bin αρχεία είναι διαθέσιμα μόνο από το wireless

----------

